# Donor Sibling Register



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone know information to this register is mandatory? Or has anyone any experience or views on how it can be used/searched?

http://www.donorsiblingregistry.com/ListRegistry.php?faID=309

Thanks

CR

/links


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
The Donor Sibling Registry is totally voluntary.  It is based in Colorado, USA and was started by Wendy Kramer and her DC son Ryan a few years ago.  It has been phenomenally successful in bringing together very many siblings created with sperm from the same donor and also quite a few donor/offspring matches.  All of these are from American sperm banks.  There is quite a large UK section but far fewer postings and no matches as far as I know.  There is a joining fee but it is worth it if you are interested in potential matching.
There is no real equivalent to the DSR in the UK.  UKDonorLink for for offspring and donors from before 1991 and DC Network has a SibLink section - only open to members - on our Forum.
Hope this is helpful.
Olivia


----------

